# Smartboard/Ibook issue



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

I have had problems connecting my interactive smartboard to an Ibook, and wondered if anyone has had the same issue?

The Ibook (running Panther) connects to the smartboard through a USB cable, but for some reason the it doesn't always connect. I have reinstalled the smartboard software several times (so that isn't the issue) and I have tried the other USB port on the Ibook, and it doesn't make a notable difference (although sometimes playing with the USB connections seems to do the trick). This issue is the same on all the Ibooks Ive tried.

The smartboard seems to work OK on an Imac/Emac, so wonder if the Ibook USB connections are not suited to smartboard connections?

Thanks for any response

Z


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Just a thought -- missed any firmware updates?

Houston


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Houston, I think we have an echo in there...


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Okay, so who's the gooberhead now? Moi, of course!


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

It seems to be a problem generic to Ibooks, rather that one specific Ibook.

It think the problem may be a result to the heavy USB cable pulling slightly out of the USB port on the Ibook (which is pretty flimsy).

Ur suggestion made me think of saoftware updates for the smartboard driver though.

Cheers


----------



## alpha_harblo (Jan 25, 2005)

I really know nothing about the smartboard system, but could it be a power issue? Ibooks, especially while unpluged tend to dip in power levels with their USB ports as compaired to normal desktop computers....at least with my ibook. Maybe you could try connecting it to a powered USB hub to see if that makes any difference.


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks Alpha, I had never given that a thought..


----------

